# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  بالاخره 20 درصدو بخونیم یا حذف کنیم؟

## tataloo

سلام تکلیف این 20 درصد چی شد بالاخره هر روزی یه صحبت متناقضی از یکی میشنویم اگه قراره حذف بشه پس چرا اعلام رسمی نمیشه ما که بیکار نیستیم بشینیم چیزای اضافی بخونیم وقتی قرار نیس تو کنکور ازش سوال بیاد همون وقتو میدیم رو مباحث دیگه اگه هم قرار نیس حذف شه بازم باید اطلاع رسانی بشه کی تکلیف این قضیه دقیق مشخص میشه/؟

----------


## matinzu80

سلام تتل  :Yahoo (21):  امکان حذف این 20 درصد فقط 20 درصده ( چی گفتم  :Yahoo (21):  )  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Django

*بهینه ترین حالت با این اوضاع اینه که براش کم وقت بذارید و به سوالهای سطح پایینش مسلط باشید.
چون اگر از اون قسمت ها سوال بیاد به هیچ عنوان سوال سخت نمیاد*

----------

